# Spring poodle



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And there were a few bush walks too...


















I even found a few scattered daffodils in the bush!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

But THEN we found the track over the hill....


















And my fav one from today; a true SPRING poodle!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW !!!!!!

I do not know what is prettier - Paris of daffodils or all around quality of the photos :first:, my goodness FD - just AMAZING !!!!!!! :coffol:

My hubby now _definitely_ wants a _white_ spoo - THANKS LAMO ; )))) !!!!!! I can forget about my "black boy" now LOL !!!! :doh:

JK JK - just magnificent FD !!! What camera do you have : ))) ?????


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahaha, thank you!



wishpoo said:


> What camera do you have : ))) ?????


nothing amazing, but I did do my research when looking for one so I got *exactly* what I wanted from it! It's a Canon PowerShot SX120IS.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well : ))) - *no* camera can give amazing photos without very talented photographer  !!!!! You always have gorgeous and fun photos FD :humble:, thanks for sharing them with us : )))) !!!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Great pics. Love the one of Paris running through the daffodils!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! These are fantastic! There is something that just touches my hheart about Paris. Must be her story. BTW...your weather changes are like here, snow one minute, gorgeous flowers the next.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Stunning photos! Paris is gorgeous, especially in a field of daffodils. Keep on sharing your great photography talent.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

All the pictures are glorious. 

What a wild and adorable TK she is sporting. Do you have it tied up too?

I have the canon power shot SD 1400 IS. I just treated myself to it 2 months ago but cannot figure out how to get a good action shot yet??!!:doh:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Paris is gorgeous FD!! 

and so are the daffodils!! I live in Daffodil county so every spring the sides of the roads are COVERED in daffodils its quite a sight :]


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW... looks like an amazing day!! Paris looks gorgeous of course!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the shot of Paris jumping in the daffodils.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful photos FD!
Love the last Spring Poodle pic. Paris and the flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ok new life goal- when i retire i want to live 1/2 the year in Canada and 1/2 the year over there... spring/summer all year round  

great photos


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

neVar said:


> ok new life goal- when i retire i want to live 1/2 the year in Canada and 1/2 the year over there... spring/summer all year round
> 
> great photos


That is definitely a great idea.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She looks lovely. So do the daffodils. Makes me want a white Standard but then I would have to learn how to colour the ears too!!

I will have to save your photos and send them to my friends in the Welsh Society. They would look good on the wall at our annual St David's Day banquet. Make a change from Welsh tea towels!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! Paris is so stunning. I always loved that '08 pic of her in the daffodils, but then I scrolled down to the 2010 one and I was floored! Look at how absolutely beautiful she looks! Everything about her is just gorgeous. I know I say it a lot, but I feel like I should say it again: I LOVE Paris!!!  She is amazing, FD. Wonderful pictures, thanks so much for sharing. 

It's so funny that we are on opposite ends of the earth; here I am planning to get some nice photos of Desmond in the freshly fallen leaves.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

your pictures are awesme and PAris is so beautiful and fluffy!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW she is so beautiful in daffodils!!!
Stunning photos! You made my day!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> And my fav one from today; a true SPRING poodle!!


That is also my favorite picture ! That would be awesome in a Calendar ! We should do another calendar for next year but with single pictures per month for a wall calendar. If you guys have DSLR's or cameras that can do Raw that would be awesome ( I can edit them either in Raw or Jpeg but can do more with raw) If anyone interested lmk we could probably get them done for 7.99 each  Maybe we can vote also on which pictures should be in the calendar


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I just LOVE Paris!! And what absolutely lovely photos you have of her. Always enjoying looking at your pics of her!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! We had a lot of fun there exploring the area (it was over an hours drive away from home! lol) and I'm thrilled the snow held off for the photos!!! lol.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely pics and what a fun idea of always doing the same photo shoot each year. My parents have a pic of me in front of the Christmas tree from every year since I was born


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Both your subject and photos are outstanding!! As a member of the "I LOVE Paris Fan Cub," I was blown away by the photo of her leaping through the field of daffodils. It gave me that same rush of feeling as the field of poppies scene in "The Wizard of Oz." If I could meet the Wizard and have him grant me a wish, it would be to meet you and your amazing Paris in person. Really awesome shots of a truly charismatic and beautiful spoo!*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> That is also my favorite picture ! That would be awesome in a Calendar ! We should do another calendar for next year but with single pictures per month for a wall calendar. If you guys have DSLR's or cameras that can do Raw that would be awesome ( I can edit them either in Raw or Jpeg but can do more with raw) If anyone interested lmk we could probably get them done for 7.99 each  Maybe we can vote also on which pictures should be in the calendar


*roxy25*: I'd sure like in on that calendar! My photography and computer skills are rather lame, but I'd love to be able to buy a keepsake calendar of some PF members' fabulous poos. I was just looking on the Cherrybrook website for their 2011 breed calendars. It would be way cooler to "know" the poos and their owners (well, as much as you can on a forum). I'll keep watching to see if this comes to pass, super great idea though.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, that's a wonderful picture! LOVE it!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great way to see Paris as she celebrates each Spring! Love seeing her progression. She's beautiful in each one.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I always enjoy how you compose your pictures and tell such an amazing story. For a moments anyway, I get to enjoy being in New Zealand! Paris is so lovely and looks like she enjoys being the star of the show.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

As others have said with your photography skills and such a great photogenic gal you need to think about making a calendar. I think that is a most excellent idea! Stunning is all I can say.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Forget the calendar, I'm moving to New Zealand. 

Nicely done....


----------

